# Quel magazine pour Mac?



## BigBenDTP (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Juste une petite question, quel est le magazine le plus intéressant à acheter concernant Mac?

J'ai acheté le dernier numéro de iCeate, qui est pas mal, j'ai vu qu'il y avait Vous Et Votre Mac, il y en a-t-il d'autre? Et lequel me conseillé vous?

Merci par avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2010)

A vos MAC  http://www.avosmac.com/


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2010)

Attention si tu as un g4 ou un g5 à vérifier que le papier est bien en Universal Binary.


----------



## Rémi M (26 Octobre 2010)

SVM Mac, j'ai commencé à me renseignez il y a 4-5 ans dessus, et sur iCreate aussi


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Attention si tu as un g4 ou un g5 à vérifier que le papier est bien en Universal Binary.



il a un MBP sous SL (voir son profil)


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> il a un MBP sous SL (voir son profil)


...


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2010)

...


----------



## BigBenDTP (26 Octobre 2010)

et oui je l'ai acheté au mois d'aout 

merci pour c'est renseignements déjà, mais difficile de faire un choix...

vous avez une préférence vous?


----------



## Rémi M (26 Octobre 2010)

Aucune dans tous ces magazines, il y a 3/4 de celui-ci pour parler de retouches de photos bidons, et le reste c'est du blabla. En gros, 1/8 des magazines est intéressant, enfin il en faut pour tout le monde  

Mais pour moi, j'ai arrêté il y a bien longtemps de l'acheter


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...



tu trouves aussi ?


----------



## Sylow (1 Décembre 2010)

Parfois je su is tenté mais il faut voir le prix...

Je prefere partir avec un autoplus à 1,90$


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

BigBenDTP a dit:


> merci pour c'est renseignements


 
Je *sais* que *c'est* toi, *ces* remerciements à Rémi pour *ses* renseignements.

Tu vois ?




Sinon, SVM MAC - ouais, des fois il y a des logiciels sympas sur leur CD, tu payes l'économie d'une recherche sur le net...
Comme dit plus haut, beaucoup de blabla et des news avec deux à trois semaines de retard sur MacG.
Pas grand intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Bof ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

ICoppo a dit:


> Bof ...


 
Tu as bien fait de passer par ici, dis-donc...


----------



## jugnin (2 Décembre 2010)

Mouais...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2010)

Tu lui mets une cunitorgnole ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2010)

Tiens... Aucun fil genre "Quel cadeau de merde allez-vous offrir à votre grosse ?" n'a encore été ouvert pour ce Noël...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Ben tiens ; pour le coup : 

Remontédefillalakon!!!


:style:


----------

